# Disto pro lcd display



## aperio (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a Disto pro laser measuring instrument which is a few years old now. 
It was quite expensive when new and is a very useful item, but, due to g-forces (it was dropped), the lcd display is damaged and Leica, the makers, say it is not repairable and should be replaced- at a price, of course.
I've examined it and everything is fine except the 2.4" screen, which has a 28 way ftp connector. I have searched the web but cannot find a replacement. 
Does anyone have a similar instrument that is not working, but has an intact screen? I'd be prepared to pay a reasonable amont for the unit, or just for the display unit.
Or does anyone know who makes the screens for Leica? It has an identification number, but this is not recognised by any of the manufacturer's whose websites I've visited. (The number is LDA 54S-417JD)


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi aperio 


Here are links that may help your needs.


http://www.tstonramp.com/~pddwebacc/


http://www.stealthcomputer.com/monitors_flat.htm


http://www.millertech.com/housed-lcds.htm


http://www.aeicomp.com/


----------



## aperio (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks, Octaneman, 
They all look pretty useful sites,but the only way I could use them would be to send them my faulty dispay and ask them to custom build a replica.
I may have to do that, but the expense may be prohibitive.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Not necessarily, just contact the companies via e-mail or by phone and explain what type of screen IE; if it's connected by pins or ribbon to a technician or parts department personnel. The first link I provided I believe will be your best bet because the company has custom screens, they should be able to provide you with a universal replacement number or screen component.


----------



## aperio (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Octaneman. 
That is a good suggestion and I have e-mailed the Company at the top of the list. If they can't help. I'll try the others.
Thanks


----------

